# MacBook Fan



## BiggJon (Mar 14, 2006)

I bought a MacBook a few days ago, and I have been breaking it in.

During this I noticed that at time the fan goes loud and spins crazy fast for an hour or so... this happens after about 2 hours of use. It sounds like me old PC tower... 


Has anyone else noticed this also?

Jon


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i don't think i've ever heard a fan kick in on my mbp except when i did a firmware upgrade


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Get this: http://orbicule.com/undercover/works.html


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

audiodan said:


> Get this: http://orbicule.com/undercover/works.html


I don't think this suggestion is relevant to the topic subject.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, he says he got a new Mac, so he should make it safe! (Whether or not it has something to do with fans, I would like to help!). I read somewhere that opening PhotoBooth could stop it. I have no idea if it is true, but you could try.


----------



## tonybeak (Mar 4, 2005)

BiggJon said:


> I bought a MacBook a few days ago, and I have been breaking it in.
> 
> During this I noticed that at time the fan goes loud and spins crazy fast for an hour or so... this happens after about 2 hours of use. It sounds like me old PC tower...
> 
> ...


If you feel comfortable doing so, try re-applying the thermal paste. Apparently Apple got excited with it and put WAY too much on, so it acts like an insulator and doesn't transfer the heat like it's supposed to. I've seen a guy who did it, and the temperature of his MB dropped 20 degrees. There's a really helpful post on a different Mac forum about this...


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

The take-apart photos posted on the web of the new MacBook shows much more judicious use of thermal paste. Also looks like a different type of paste than the one used on MacBook Pros.

If you think the fan operation is excessive and unjustified check activity monitor and see if the cpu's are being overworked), then take it to your nearest Apple Store or authorized service centre and get it checked out.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

My new Macbook's fan has only gone on when doing some processor-intensive movie format conversion. 

The fan doesn't go on after two hours of use like you mention, but then again, are you doing lots of processor-intensive work and/or have lots of programs open? Of course you're fan will go on then.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

audiodan said:


> Get this: http://orbicule.com/undercover/works.html


Can that help with the Macbook Pro "FAN" as well?


----------



## Bryan49ers (May 21, 2005)

Anyone know of a program that will let you control your fan?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

I've been working on a new MacBook for a couple of days and have not heard the fan come on once.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

lol, I love this place....seriously though i hope the fans aren't too loud I plan to pick one up soon!


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

i hope everything is sorted out as well since i have convicnced the g/f to get one, at the moment i am trying to get her to buy my ibook, it's so not working


----------



## BiggJon (Mar 14, 2006)

I do not plan on opening my new MacBook ( and changing the insides). I have spoken to apple both in Canada and the U.S. and they feel it is normal for the fan to kick in after a while of using it.

I am still a bit upset by how loud it is... but now that I have a case number, if it gets worse I can always claim it as an issue from day one.

Jon


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Aero said:


> Can that help with the Macbook Pro "FAN" as well?
> 
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


lol


----------

